# Alfine 11 - 2016 update on its reliability?



## smeagol (Jul 23, 2008)

First background on my question:
I have an Alfine 8 on Karate Monkey that I really like. I built and set it up myself a few years ago. I'm not an overly abusive rider but I'm sure I do stress the hub. Some steep climbs, towing my kids around in a trailer on those steep climbs. I'm pretty careful about shifting.

I started on a new project where I was planning on a Rohloff for the increased range and durability that at least equalled (if not exceeded) the Alfine 8. The build was to be a Surly Krampus + Rohloff + Gates belt. Realized that I may need to reconsider the Rohloff due to budget constraints. My default was to build another Alfine 8 setup, but I wanted to at least consider the Alfine 11.

Planned usage for the new build: Mostly light trails, but some steep climbs in lowest gear towing my kids. I'm ~180lbs. My dream rides are some longer races/rides where durability is crucial; riding in the Leadville 100 is a possibility. I realize it wouldn't be the ideal build for it, but I don't care. I'm not a weight weenie, this is a jack of all trades bike build essentially. Might see desert, mountains, singletrack, mud.

Reading up on the initial Alfine 11 reports I saw so many failures, and immediately crossed it off my list of parts I would own. More recently, I've seen mentions that it is working for people, they made improvements, and folks using different oils. Part of the problem in researching this is that I turn up posts and reviews over the past few years, and the exact conditions are unclear. I don't know if the experiences are up to date, sometimes left without a follow up, were they using an out-dated version of the hub, how were they used, and so forth.

*Can I get some impressions/opinions/facts on the current state of affairs with the Alfine 11?*
Have they upgraded it?
Would you rate it as similar durability as the Alfine 8 now?

Appreciate any input.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I am not up to date on the reliability of the current Alfine 11, but there's another point to consider.

If you follow the allowed input ratio on the Alfine 11, you are not able to gear it any lower than the Alfine 8. The extra gears are really just for the top end.

If you are doing fast road hauls on your bike, that extra at the top may be useful, but if it's mainly ordinary riding, the almost bulletproof Alfine 8 is cheaper and has proven reliability.

If it's an ultralow ratio on a hubgear that you're looking for, then unfortunately the only reliable option is the Rohloff.


----------

